# Losing hair on face....



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

My horse has started to lose hair on her face. Mostly right under her eyes. I wash her face with water every day, and brush it every day.. but she's still losingthe hair. At one point, she was getting some rain rot, but it's not there anymore.. and the hair hasn't been coming back in at all. I don't know of anything I could do to stop the hair loss, and get the hair growing back in, and I'd really not like to have a bald headed horse in the show ring in a few months :/

Is there anything I can do to help it?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My horse is doing the same thing.. I was just about to post but maby someone will figure out what it happening..


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Two of my four horses lose the hair underneath their eyes every summer -- starting in late June or early July. It grows back eventually.

All four wear face masks for daily turnout.

All four get dew poisoning on their faces to degree or another. The two "hairless Dudes" to the lesser degree.

All four are in the "brown" hair category with dark skin pigment.

I have never found a common denominator except to think:

1, These two rub their faces more than the other two.

2. While the dew poisoning doesn't erupt and cause open sores on their faces, it might be enough for these two to cause their hair to fall out.

I apply a light film of hemeroid ointment under their eyes, just to keep their skin moist and keep any swelling down that might occur from the skin issue.

I am NOT a fan of MTG, although some folks swear by it, plus it stinks clear to Mars and I would not want that smell on my horse's face; especially if you have a show coming up.

The only other thought I have is to buy some Vitamin E oil and start applying a thin layer of it on the bare spots --- just need to be careful it can't run into the eyes


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would try some MTG- it really does work well.  Smells like bacon, but hey...does the job!


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

Hahaha, my horse would kill herself trying to eat the MTG off her face. Last time I used it was on a spot of skin on her flank that got some rain rot, and i put it on there. Well.. I guess she got an itch in that area, so she twisted around and started scratching her flank with her teeth, got MTG on her teeth, and was licking her lips for an hour... and then spent a few more hours twisted around smelling her flank and licking at it, :roll: 

She doesn't have any sores in the hairless area, the skin is fairly healthy, but.. I will deffinitely try the vitamin e oil. We're supposed to put her in a fly mask because of her eye [she got a cornea transplant 2 years ago, and we're supposeddd to keep it somewhat sheilded from the sun] but she goes through them so fast by tearing them up somehow. Urg. She has too many problemss.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Many horses lose a lose a lot of hear on their faces in the summer, and as long as you don't fuss over it too much it stays looking natural. But, all that brushing and washing may very well cause more hair loss.

As long as there's no rash or irritation, it's normal.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you think of exem ?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would be concerned with some form of fungus. Getting a vet out to check and know which kind would be a good thing to do. You will then know what to give or put on the skin. I would make sure to not share any grooming tools or tack with other horses until you have figured out what's going on. Putting her in a different field or paddock might also be a good idea.


----------

